# Who is the best crested gecko breeder in UK + USA



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am really intersted in getting soem fancy crested gecko's. I am hoping some one can tell me who the best breeder in the UK is (I know one - He is excellent!, but I fancy something different)

I have seen some of the americans crested gecko morphs and they really are stunning so if anyone knows a TOP USA crested gecko breeder please let me know!

Many thanks

Liam : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

it all depend son what you want to be honest
what you want.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Something specail. I would be willing to pay for it too.

Personally I love the pinstripes with lateral striping too, but alot of the US ones are just like super versions of the morphs here.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Liam17 said:


> Something specail. I would be willing to pay for it too.
> 
> Personally I love the pinstripes with lateral striping too, but alot of the US ones are just like super versions of the morphs here.


thign is you can buy from a big breeder, but you can get pretty much the same from a smaller scale breeder.
sarasin has great geckos, as does art gecko, i had some great ones too.. what about captive bred?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

The rhac shack breed all sorts of geckos, including pinners, I just got another two from them yesterday and they are both partial pins.

I have some pinners breeding this year too, so hopefully get something from that....

If you look around hard enough, there are more than enough UK breeders doing excellent morphs that there really is no need to randomly import for no reason.

Anna


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> =
> If you look around hard enough, there are more than enough UK breeders doing excellent morphs that there really is no need to randomly import for no reason.
> 
> Anna


agreeeeeed


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have scoured the interenet and looked through every breeder I know. But nothing seems to compare to some of the US lateral pinstripes. These have pin stripes running along the sides aswell as the back. But I still have hope for the UK breeders, they are producing some stunning young.

Just not what I am looking for, I dont think.

: victory: Thanks for the names of breeders though, will give them all another look.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i ahve to admit i have got a lateral ish stripe form the USA  lol
but .. yea










i woudl advise asking for UK breeders to step forward put a wanted add up or somthing


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Liam17 said:


> I have scoured the interenet and looked through every breeder I know. But nothing seems to compare to some of the US lateral pinstripes. These have pin stripes running along the sides aswell as the back.



You should take a look at one of biohazard's females 

And indeed, the littlun in sarasin's sig is a nice example too


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive just searched through so many uk breeders and havent found anythign that I began to think the USA would be my only option.

But lets try Freeky's aproach. Any UK breeders with lateral pinstripe crested gecko's please let me know!

Thanks for your responses guys, much apriciated

:2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i got a stunning one from the reptile zone in bristol, they breed theyre own, every one thats seen him as said wow!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shouts *ANYONE*
the thign is you could get a lateral pop up randomly. after all crestie breeding is pretty random.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah thats why I am so exited about breeding mine this year. just want another female too.

And thanks for the bristol place. Will give them a look


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

This is one of my breeding females this year : Full pinner and lateral stripe..



















Hopefully I should have some her at some point.... Also, The Rhac shack girls have a stunning male with the same traits as my female...

Anna


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd like to know if there are any big breeders in scotland (that I can visit) it's a lot better to pick a gecko in person than looking at photos and getting it shipped. That way you can see it for yourself first!!


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

that pinner with laterals is lovely. If I could get pinstripes, i think that will be what i try to recreate in my babies, would love to generate some laterals.....Wouldnt that be a pinner x harley?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Crestie genetics is not widely known so you can end up with a mix of animals completely different to the parents. You can't really pair up much with any certainty of what you will get.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

She is gorgeous Anna, hopefully this year will see our first home bred 100% pinners


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow biohazard she is gorgeous!!!

I have seen some gorgeous cresties in the UK but there are not many about if you are looking for something a bit special.

I personally have been looking around at morphs a little bit, I am hoping to buy some cresties this year and I have seen some super dalmatians in the USA that are out of this world! And sooo cheap!!! 

Maybe we could do a joint import if there were a few people interested and share the import costs??


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the positive comments its nice to know people like our animals :2thumb:
We do have a few partial pins and one fully pin with lateral striping so hopefully by the end of the year we will see our first full pinners.
This is Mango one of our females for breeding next year








This is Lucifer our full pin male with the lateral stripes. He is super sexy and has been seen breeding already this season yipee!

















Anna your female is lush- she would go to Lucifer so well!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

nuttybabez said:


> Wow biohazard she is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I have seen some gorgeous cresties in the UK but there are not many about if you are looking for something a bit special.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! She is really a lovely girl! I have a lot of different cresties and this year am aiming to breed dalmations, tigers, pinstripes, flames and harlies (hopefull blonde and extreme!) 

Its not about being a "big breeder", it's about finding the quality animals you want to focus on, not just buying anything because its a female.. Find something you want to try and improve, or colours you like etc, and go from there. Buying any animal or buying in bulk because its cheap is not the best way to go about it. 

All my cresties have been hand picked because there is something about them that I want to work with...

I have travelled far and wide and paid a lot of money for what I want, it's sometimes the only way

Anna


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not sure why everone was saying about "big" breeders. I asked for "best", big breeders dont normaly focus on particular morphs, where as smaller ones seem to produce AMAZING offspring.

I knw crested gecko genetics are a bit iffy.....but i am sure crossing 2 crested gecko's with similar visual atributes will produce young with those atributes....but not all the time.

I am really exited for this year :2thumb:,

Cant wait to see what you guys produce. This is a test year for me, just getting into hatching off some clutches, dont care about morphs so much


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

uroplatus said:


>


That is exactly what I want . How much you want for him lol


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

One million dollars


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

lmao, I saw him yesterday...he is so much nicer in the flesh..and there is not a chance in hell he would be going anywhere lol! Lauren keeps him under lock and key at all times


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

puyopop said:


> One million dollars


No thats too cheap...

ONE HUNDRED MILLION DOLLARS


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Lucifer is gorgeous aswell!

I am not talking about buying one cos its cheap, I am talking about buying something that I really like and would love to focus on. I don't think there are many or any super dalmatians in the UK and I think they are gorgeous. I have also seen a couple of Tiger Fire cresties that I love which are also in the USA and I haven't seen much of a similar quality in the UK. Isn't that the same as what you have done? There is the added bonus that they are much cheaper in the USA than they are in the UK but you have to put import costs on top! I don't want to buy cheap cresties, I wanna buy cresties that I like but if I can get them cheaper, why pay UK prices?


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

biohazard156 said:


> lmao, I saw him yesterday...he is so much nicer in the flesh..and there is not a chance in hell he would be going anywhere lol! Lauren keeps him under lock and key at all times


No he wont be going anyway at all ever he is a beautiful boy with everything going for him in my opinion - excellent head construction and crests, full pis and lateral striping what more could a girl want :lol2:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Uroplatus I would buy a young from you if it looked like that one. seriously, if you get any let me know : victory:

I will be breeding from this little man mabey late this year, but definately next year - I think hes gorgeous


















He has loads more and bigger spots now though (I really mean LOADS more) . He may make a super dalmation yet.....mabey.......:whistling2:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I will be hopefully letting some of his babies go later in the season.
I like Marble he is very pretty - his colour is lovely.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

let me know when you have some. I really want some pinners.... I think they are now my favourite morph...


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ooh Marble is GORGEOUS! Very nice and spotty!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree its about quality not quantity.. ive been offered along with some other breeders females and males.. but frankly i dont see the point in adding a female cos its a female and vice versa.. 

ive got a fair few to choose from now.. but I am mainly building up my collection of dalmations 

Whilst many of mine have large spots and lots of them... I still dont yet consider any of them truly a proper extreme super dal and thats my aim. to consistently produce super dals with clean totally plain backgrounds not mixed morph types...

Sadly the only super dal i saw for sale recently had a harely background.. so sad.. as im looking for a completely plain background with HUGE splatty spots..

I may need to get my pens out :whistling2:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

if you are interested his parents will be having some more this year....cant say they will look like marble but I can give you the name of his breeder

:2thumb:


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I agree its about quality not quantity.. ive been offered along with some other breeders females and males.. but frankly i dont see the point in adding a female cos its a female and vice versa..
> 
> ive got a fair few to choose from now.. but I am mainly building up my collection of dalmations
> 
> ...


Ive seen some great exampes of plain super dals......on US sites... 

snivle


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Liam17 said:


> Ive seen some great exampes of plain super dals......on US sites...
> 
> snivle


 
snivle indeedy me too

ive worked out the only way forward is to have several trios of strong dals.. and work at line breeding... UK bred will be something to be proud of anyways

I was so happywhen i got the super dal offer last week.. nearly jumped out my seat,... and it was a harely super dal... my heart sank... I cant risk breeding that into my plans.. as It would rule out the aim of plain background super dals ( or as plain as possible )

aucht well...


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

sparkle said:


> snivle indeedy me too
> 
> ive worked out the only way forward is to have several trios of strong dals.. and work at line breeding... UK bred will be something to be proud of anyways
> 
> ...


was it female......if so is it still available lol :whistling2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Liam17 said:


> was it female......if so is it still available lol :whistling2:


nope male its a male i want.. so much so im offering a female swap...

lol


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, you should find the best cresties you can and buy those, not just buy one cos its female, I agree. Where have I said I am not going to buy quality? Or is this not aimed at me? lol


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

This year, I will buy any female available so long as its healthy and friendly. I'm not going into morphs this year, just want to have a test year. See how exiting it really is

:2thumb:


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I think people have shown that good quality animals are available in this country. However if you do want to buy pinners with a lateral stripe from a big american breeder then here is the animal and the price.

Anthony Caponetto Reptiles Online Store - Available Animals :: Crested Geckos (ALL) :: The Most Perfect Pinstripe Ever - Unsexed Baby

And thats before shipping and import handling fees and what not. If you just wanted that 1 gecko youd be looking at $1000. And im pretty sure you said youd be willing to pay for it if something special came along  And thats an unsexed baby that to me looks to have male sized spurs. Id give it a 10-20% chance of being female.

But in all seriousness importing from america buy yourself just isnt worth it unless you are bringing 100+ animals across. And even then is it worth the hassle, time and expence. 

The real fancy stuff will work its way into the open market over here soon enough, you just have to be patient.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

crouchy said:


> Anthony Caponetto Reptiles Online Store - Available Animals :: Crested Geckos (ALL) :: The Most Perfect Pinstripe Ever - Unsexed Babyquote]
> 
> That is STUNNING but I definately wouldn't pay that amount of money for it.
> When our full pinners hatch we will only be charging £300 :lol2: Also the spurs are not an accurate way of sexing, we have had what looked like male spurs on a female.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Im hoping to get some good babies this year
I have 17 females now some are in quarantine as they are new, next year will be exciting
Im on the search for a good male pin


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Is a full pinner just described as back marking or all the wy up head as well though?


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

that crested looks amazing.

i would how much an albino crested would end up fetching because a pure white albino can be bred from any parents and they just turn up randomly


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ahh i dont do all these morph rubbish!!! gove me a bog standard crestie and im happy! same with leos too.
i liek the cresties for who they are!! 
*:bash::bash::bash:* hehe!! to you lot!


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

heres my little American babies ones showing pins half wy down back at the minute so might end up a full pinner still very small though but eating crickets like crazy.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

loving this one though


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the spotty ones


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i like this one 








my Declan from uroplatus


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nic B-C said:


>


That one is stunning :gasp:. Ive looked at it before, and I would consider paying that money for it, its the shipping fees that scare me lol, I would love to have a pinner like that :notworthy:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Nic B-C said:


> heres my little American babies ones showing pins half wy down back at the minute so might end up a full pinner still very small though but eating crickets like crazy.


The pins they have when hatched are the pins they will have as adults, they don't get better with age.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

Heres a spotty one for nuttybabez










also a phantom pinner XD best of both worlds


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ooh I love that!! Thank you!! Hes gorgeous.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

sarasin said:


> The pins they have when hatched are the pins they will have as adults, they don't get better with age.


Cheers for that although a couple of mine seem to be developing slightly more.

The dals I have are certainly changing daily though  one in particular tail and head are really spotty now


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Nic B-C said:


> heres my little American babies ones showing pins half wy down back at the minute so might end up a full pinner still very small though but eating crickets like crazy.


 
hi nic pinners are born pinners... what one is it you say has pinning.. i cant see? Most harelys nowadays have some partial pinning.. at leats mine do anyways..
full pinners are very obvious and are line bred and born that way .. well at least thats what every full pinner breeder says... they could always be wrong who knows eh???


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Nic B-C said:


> Cheers for that although a couple of mine seem to be developing slightly more.
> 
> The dals I have are certainly changing daily though  one in particular tail and head are really spotty now


dals definatly do, dont think pinners do tho, they may become more intense however (colour wise)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Liam17 said:


> That one is stunning :gasp:. Ive looked at it before, and I would consider paying that money for it, its the shipping fees that scare me lol, I would love to have a pinner like that :notworthy:


 
im so glad pinners are not my thing.... although if the colours were orange and lavender id be tempted.. brown and cream doesnt do it for me LOL


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

sparkle said:


> im so glad pinners are not my thing.... although if the colours were orange and lavender id be tempted.. brown and cream doesnt do it for me LOL


Have a look at that american link above and see the lavendar trio with full pinner and two partial pinners then,

Its the darker one showing half way down body cant see in that pic though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

right hand ones are yummy!!!


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice arent they and a lot cheaper than the rest on there.

what you need is a UK importer and then arrange for them to be delivered for them to despatch for you

Similar top colourings to one of mine I chose that one as it was an unusual colour which id not seen on UK ones


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Nic B-C said:


> Nice arent they and a lot cheaper than the rest on there.
> 
> what you need is a UK importer and then arrange for them to be delivered for them to despatch for you


 
hmm but issue is... i was almost going to get some that way from vicky.. but they arrived tiny.. not 5 / 6 mnths like the american sender had said... but miniscule hatchlings....
and when they arrived the dals had no spots.. and the flames and harelys were same as ones u can get here so ud need to pick very specific ones..

id only ever import if it was worth it like the fire and ice super citrus i got last year... otherwise its kinda pointless


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> right hand ones are yummy!!!


thats much nicer...


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

sparkle said:


> hmm but issue is... i was almost going to get some that way from vicky.. but they arrived tiny.. not 5 / 6 mnths like the american sender had said... but miniscule hatchlings....
> and when they arrived the dals had no spots.. and the flames and harelys were same as ones u can get here so ud need to pick very specific ones..
> 
> id only ever import if it was worth it like the fire and ice super citrus i got last year... otherwise its kinda pointless


Yeah set me back a fair while that and of course got the lottery now of male female but hey ho fun watching them grow up i suppose, those two are great little hunters and ive still got a dal to collect


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Nic B-C said:


> Yeah set me back a fair while that and of course got the lottery now of male female but hey ho fun watching them grow up i suppose, those two are great little hunters and ive still got a dal to collect


 
i just dont see the point of getting normalish looking ones imported.. I was lucky i got american imported adults and sub adults though but didnt have to go through the stress of importing myself... about half my collection is american.. but i managed to get them as dribs and drabs off other sellers in the Uk... as adults luckily.. 
depends what u want to breed and what u like i guess...


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

I wanted a breeding trio whihc would have been ready by end of season or begining of next will specialise later when i find the ones im really after


----------



## dragonmanIam (Jul 30, 2009)

DUDE GO TO LILLYEXOTICS, the have amazing pinstriped and there own morph of extreme pinstripe, or extreme chunky harlequin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

